# R2 Building height & type of construction



## Scott_R (Aug 4, 2011)

In IBC 2006 and/or 2009, is a 4 story, wood-framed structure in Residential R2 group for apartments allowed? Building will be sprinklered. Ground floor to have individual private garages and some apartments with 3 stories of apartments above. Also, what are my height limitations?

Thank you,

Scott


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 4, 2011)

For Group R buildings equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.2, the value specified in Table 503 for maximum building height is increased by 20 feet (6096 mm) and the maximum number of stories is increased by one, but shall not exceed 60 feet (18 288 mm) or four stories , respectively.


----------

